# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Where can I buy Overwatch hacks?

## SeaNanners

Hi the game has been out for coupel of months now and I would like to know if there any LEGIT hacks out there? I only need wall hack to be honest. The hack must be a paid hack because free hacks are 100% ban. Anyone know any good website? I am willing to donate to you if you find me one I cannot find any  :Frown:

----------


## EtroVex

OahSystem is up and running, no bans yet.

----------


## codjam

who has tried oahsystem ? I thought it was only for Korean

----------


## davis9829

I tried couldn't get it though. The language barrier was too strong.

----------


## GiftedNoob

Where can i buy OahSystem? I looked at oahsystem.com and nothing

----------


## EvidenceAA

> I tried couldn't get it though. The language barrier was too strong.


Hah, same here. And it seems like they don't answer on questions through the contact-form

----------


## Vulteer

I managed to register on OAHsystem's website but I see no way of purchasing. We need a chinese expert here.

----------


## feastless

> I managed to register on OAHsystem's website but I see no way of purchasing. We need a chinese expert here.


I have one from Oahsys but it suks.

----------


## Vulteer

> I have one from Oahsys but it suks.


Were you given the one which doesn't rely on visible HP bar?

----------


## lyan123

My own bot is by far the best: 

Written in Delphi7, super smooth and efficient. Has different modes for McCree, Widow etc. (Flickshot) or for champs like tracer (Smooth aim).
I never got called out because I use nice algorithms to make the movement humanlike. (For example if someone rapidly changes the direction the aimbot waits 100-150ms before changing direction.)

----------


## Brolleria

Oahsystem.com is not the main website to download. As you can see in some forum threads in Oahsystem.com, it asks you to go to "MEMBER ONLY WEBSITE" for download. 

The member only website is oahsys.cafe24.com but is password protected to sign up. 

If anyone can exploit the website, maybe we can get in to get its hacks?

I'll keep you guys updated on when I have gotten in.

----------


## qqzzxxcc

> My own bot is by far the best: 
> 
> Written in Delphi7, super smooth and efficient. Has different modes for McCree, Widow etc. (Flickshot) or for champs like tracer (Smooth aim).
> I never got called out because I use nice algorithms to make the movement humanlike. (For example if someone rapidly changes the direction the aimbot waits 100-150ms before changing direction.)


What a tease.

----------


## Brolleria

Guys, indexed and found the download link for the Oahsys "Foreign Version". Needs a password, can someone reverse engineer?

오류안내 페이지 | OAHSystem ::

----------


## Vulteer

> Guys, indexed and found the download link for the Oahsys "Foreign Version". Needs a password, can someone reverse engineer?
> 
> 오류안내 페이지 | OAHSystem ::


I found that one too. Now let the hacking start.

----------


## macpolo

> I tried couldn't get it though. The language barrier was too strong.


Hi,

Just for give you this information, i was like you a week ago.

i subscribe to a website of "language exchange". I find in less than 24 hours a woman who is speaking fluent korean and helped me to understand, subscribe and even speaked with the client support for make the programm working.

It's a very good experience for me aswell because in return i teach and speak with her in french (language she wanted to learn).

So it's fast simple and friendly.

Try it, adopt it!

----------


## Spidy

> Hi,
> 
> Just for give you this information, i was like you a week ago.
> 
> i subscribe to a website of "language exchange". I find in less than 24 hours a woman who is speaking fluent korean and helped me to understand, subscribe and even speaked with the client support for make the programm working.
> 
> It's a very good experience for me aswell because in return i teach and speak with her in french (language she wanted to learn).
> 
> So it's fast simple and friendly.
> ...


did u buy it? lol

----------


## st1ckas

clear your messages.

----------


## Vulteer

> clear your messages.


Yours too. Also I don't have teamviewer. Do it through join.me instead. It's much safer than TW.

----------


## spoofjack

Get it boys



```
<script>
// 자바스크립트에서 사용하는 전역변수 선언
var g5_url       = "http://oahsystem.com";
var g5_bbs_url   = "http://oahsystem.com/bbs";
var g5_is_member = "";
var g5_is_admin  = "";
var g5_is_mobile = "";
var g5_bo_table  = "";
var g5_sca       = "";
var g5_editor    = "";
var g5_cookie_domain = "";

view-source:http://oahsystem.com/bbs/login_check.php
</script>
```

----------


## s1rragealotuk

guys if you wanna buy the hack just add oahsys on skype, its there in the oahsystem website (for foreigners) lol use those brains!

----------


## mootme1

i cant find him in the skype

----------


## deflag

> i cant find him in the skype


It's very easy to find him, but I am not sure if he's available or not (he hasn't accepted my friend request).

----------


## 347563284765

Are you selling copies?

----------

